# 50 or 65



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

looking to re-line my casting reels. Looking to get info from people. 

Debating on whether or not I should get 50lb power pro or 65lb. 

Thoughts??


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm currently running 65 on all mine. 50 on my wife's. 65 casts fine on my Ambassadeurs and Lexas. 

I may got to 80 on my two trolling setups next year, though.


----------



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

I have 80 on my trolling setups too. It’s great!

Just wasn’t sure what to do about casting. Found the 50lb for considerably cheaper.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I run 50 power pro on two setups and 80 on one I was using for jigging. I'm mainly a caster.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

awelker said:


> looking to re-line my casting reels. Looking to get info from people.
> Debating on whether or not I should get 50lb power pro or 65lb.
> Thoughts??


Not exactly an "apples to apples" comparison (Cortland Spectron 50# vs 65#) but I've noticed a small reduction in casting distance w/the heavier line & "lighter" baits.

Might boil down to how much line strength your use requires. Never had any issue w/the 50# but bought a bulk 65# spool when Spectron became scarce.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I run 80lb on all my casting rods. why go less?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

People more knowledgeable than me say use at least 65 and most use 80. 50 would be good as long as you didn’t have any bad spots in line or birds nests. The heavier line isn’t as likely to break with a backlash on a heavy lure. I’d hate to see a $20 lure break off and sail through the air. I use 65 on my medium heavy and 80 on my heavy rod.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Use 80 for sure. That first backlash when your lure doesn't snap off and go flying into the woods, then you will be glad that you went with 80lb braid. Also, in the rare event of a backlash the thicker braid is a bit easier to pick out.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Use what you can afford to put on.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

80 and 100lb on casting.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I look at it this way, if you're trying to get a $15 to $20 lure unsnagged, what poundage would you want? 
Also, in the summer when the mortality rate is high, would you want to get 'em in quick to release 'em quick?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> I look at it this way, if you're trying to get a $15 to $20 lure unsnagged, what poundage would you want?
> Also, in the summer when the mortality rate is high, would you want to get 'em in quick to release 'em quick?


A heavy 1/4" - 3/8" braided nylon rope and a big lure retriever... ;-)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've got one my brother in law made me out of lead with chains. Works great. But I always try and give it a tug first before pulling out the bazooka.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Take one of your rods and set it up with 20lb Big Game mono, with a 24" 50lb leader. I've never had a muskie break 20lb line, and never had the fight last ridiculously long. The 50lb leader is for the teeth. When it gets nicked up, replace it.

Retrieving a badly snagged lures without a retriever is risky at best. Try an Obie Lure Retriver with 50' of planer board line:

http://www.obiestackle.com/


----------

